# Metal plate behind drywall



## Steverice86 (Dec 31, 2020)

After some water penetration issues were addressed in my condo building, I began attempting some simple (at the time) drywall repair. I was originally planning to replace the bottom portion of the metal corner bead and install about a 8x4 inch patch of drywall in the damaged area. After I cut off the bottom portion of corner bead and some of the damaged drywall, I noticed a hard metal plate behind the sheetrock (pictured below).

What would I anchor the new sheetrock and corner bead to? All of the diy videos I've seen have you anchoring the new sheetrock to the studs or using a piece of wood as a backer to screw the patch to the wall.

For additional context, this portion of drywall is the doorway to my outside balcony and is about 9 inches wide. The condo building interior is mostly concrete and the outside is brick.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

That looks like it may be a HVAC vent. Is this a common wall? Ha the leak been repaired?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It could be a duct for bathroom fan and maybe the cause of the damage. 
We can see where the drywall screw was in the sheet metal.


----------



## Steverice86 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. That hole may be from when I was trying to force a screw into the old corner bead (before I realized there was metal behind it). 

Here is another pic showing you where in the condo this area is - right by my outside storm door.

Supposedly the water damage was fixed as part of a building-wide project to address some shoddy construction in 2005.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

That looks like 1" shaft liner gypsum panels for a vertical chase. Nothing should be attached to the sheetmetal.


----------



## Steverice86 (Dec 31, 2020)

3onthetree said:


> That looks like 1" shaft liner gypsum panels for a vertical chase. Nothing should be attached to the sheetmetal.


Thanks. So would I just lay some mud on the metal and set the new drywall piece on top of that, and then blend it into the rest of the wall with joint compound? I can find loads of instructional vids on the basics, just haven't seen this particular scenario come up.

I'm a rookie with this kind of stuff and am trying to learn some productive skills during COVID.

Thanks again


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

3onthetree said:


> That looks like 1" shaft liner gypsum panels for a vertical chase. Nothing should be attached to the sheetmetal.


That looks like a steel "U" channel used in a concrete wall that serves as a jamb support for the door opening most likely there is one on the other side & the head of the opening.
Glue the new sheet rock to the steel.


----------



## Steverice86 (Dec 31, 2020)

ClarenceBauer said:


> That looks like a steel "U" channel used in a concrete wall that serves as a jamb support for the door opening most likely there is one on the other side & the head of the opening.
> Glue the new sheet rock to the steel.


Thanks. It definitely appears to contour inward (like a U shape) right next to concrete


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Open up to the right to the next stud, replace both sides with one piece just cut the face paper so it bends like a book. 
Use a paper faced corner bead, no nails or screws


----------



## Steverice86 (Dec 31, 2020)

Ok thanks - that makes sense. Assume I still need to glue the drywall in place?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Steverice86 said:


> Ok thanks - that makes sense. Assume I still need to glue the drywall in place?


if you screw the ends to studs, I think that is all you need.


----------

